# 2015 Standardbred World Show



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

There's such a thing as a Standardbred World Show?!

That makes me happy, Standardbreds need more recognition. I attended (as a spectator) the inaugural NSW Standardbred show a couple of years back, but unfortunately the first year was also the last.


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

Tracer said:


> There's such a thing as a Standardbred World Show?!


This was our third year! and with participants from Africa and Israel...as well as Canada we are a World Show! 

I just wish some of our Aussie friends were are to make the trip! What I see of the Standardbreds in Australia they would be a great addition!


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

That is so exciting! Are there pictures on a website? My mare is a Standardbred. I didn't specifically look for a Standardbred, just a good, sensible horse and I found her. I would love to see pictures!


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

Pictures will be up soon!

*Math Photo*


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

There is a Standardbred World Show Facebook page...

https://www.facebook.com/groups/741179429226414/


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

Pictures are posted!

bMatheney Photography | 2015 Standardbred World Show


----------

